# Akademia Cisco - certyfikat CCNA

## gentoousr

Witam, chcialbym sie dowiedziec jakie jest wasze zdanie na temat tego certyfikatu. Mam w ramach studiow informatycznych prowadzone 2 semestry cisco za darmo, za nastepne 2 trzeba zaplacic. Czy ma ktos juz certyfikat CCNA, czy jest to pomocne pozniej jak przyjdzie szukac stalego zatrudnienia?

----------

## Bialy

Mam to zaliczone  :Wink: 

Czy Tobie się przyda, to nie wiem.

Jednak jestem zdania, że jeżeli lubisz sieci i chcesz tym się zajmować, to może się przydać.

Oczywiście będą Tobie wmawiać, że bez Cisco nie ma możliwości stworzenia działającej sieci, ale z drugiej strony pokażą klika przydatnych protokołów.

Jeżeli nie chcesz się przykładać do CCNA (np. u mnie ten kurs był płatny i w zamian było zaliczenie innego przedmiotu), to sobie daruj.Last edited by Bialy on Tue Nov 30, 2010 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

Jestem na 2 semestrze CCNA i powiem Ci ze o ile znaczna cwiekszosc wiedzy teoretycznej pokrywa sie z tym co jest na studiach, to czasami pojawiaja sie informacje, o ktorych od profesora sie nie dowiedzialem.

W szczegolnosci jezeli omawiane sa dla przykladu protokoly rutingu, to omawiane sa w sposob bardzo przystepny i dokladny. Nie zaprzeczalnym plusem sa tutaj laboratoria, na ktorych konfigurujesz urzadzenia Cisco. Jak to mowia praktyka czyni mistrza. Nie sadze bys w ramach studiow mial mozliwosc konfigurowania kilku ruterow w ramach 1 sieci z wykorzystaniem rutingu dynamicznego, czy ustawienia VLANów na przełączniku, tak aby port został automatycznie wyłączony gdy podepnie sie pod niego komputer z nieznanym adresem MAC.

Dlatego uwazam ze taki kurs moze uzupelnic wiedze zdobyta na studiach a napewno daje pozniejsza mozliwosc certyfikacji, czy dalszego porzerzania wiedzy w ramach np. CCNP.

To czy warto jest kwestia indywidualna. Jezeli Cie to nie kreci, czy masz z tym jakies trudnosci to uwazam ze nie warto. Ale jezeli sieci to jest to co chcesz robic w przyszlosci, to uwazam ze warto miec taki certyfikat.

Wiele firm przy zatrudnianiu zwraca na to uwage, o ile zamierzasz pracowac pozniej z sieciami  :Wink: 

Warto bys wiedzial, ze ukonczenie 4 semestrow nic Ci nie da i musisz dodatkowo zdac drogi egzamin certyfikacyjny. I mowiac drogi mam na mysli kilkaset zlotych, nie wiem teraz dokladnie ile ale cos 800-1000zl jak mnie pamiec nie myli - no i nie ma pewnosci ze zdasz. Po 4 semestrze powinien byc egzain koncowy z calosci - jako go zaliczysz na bodaj min. 90% to dostaniesz vouchera na egzamin certyfikacyjny, ale nie wiem jak bardzo zmniejsza to cene...

----------

## gentoousr

my mamy 2 semestry cisco za darmo w ramach siatki studiow, dokladnie to robimy 2 semestry cisco w 1 semestr sieci (3h tygodniowo);

a co do egzaminu koncowego to wiem ze jesli sie zda na te 90% (nie jestem dokladnie pewny czy tyle) to zwracaja 80% kosztow egzaminu.

----------

## Belliash

To nie jest tak ze zwracaja...

Jak przystapisz do egzaminu i zaplacisz 100% kwoty to nikt Ci z tego nic nie odda.

Ale jak przed przystapieniem do egzaminu certyfikacynego udasz sie na kurs... skonczysz wszystkie 4 semestry i zaliczysz je na bodaj minimum 90% to otrzymasz vouchera na egzamin certyfikacyjny.

----------

## gentoousr

i tak musisz te kursy skonczyc przed egzaminem a to tez niemaly koszt bo 4 semestry to ok. 3 tysiace (chyba ze jakas uczelnia prowadzi kursy to moze cos taniej) tylko teraz nie wiem czy to bylo 90% bo wiem ze aby zaliczyc semestr cisco (otrzymac dyplom) trzeba z finala dostatac min.75% ale mniejsza wszystko wyjdzie w czasie, na razie mi sie podobaja te kursy [ poki nie musze za nie placic  :Smile:  ] mozna sie sporo dowiedziec  do tego sporo zajec praktycznych;

----------

## Belliash

Nie musisz robic kursu... Jest dobrowolny... Jak czujesz sie na silach to mozesz z miejsca isc na egzamin certyfikacyjny ktory tani nie jest.

Jezeli jednak decydujesz sie na kurs, to kazdy semestr konczy sie egzaminem teoretycznym i praktycznym i z kazdego z osobna musisz zdobyc min. 75% aby go zaliczyc i moc pojsc na kolejny semestr.

Po 4 semestrze powinien byc koncowy egzamin z calosci, ktory zaliczony na 75% daje Ci certyfikat ukonczenia kursu. Jezeli otrzymasz z niego min. 90% to otrzymasz dodatkowo znizke na egzamin certyfikacyjny.

Te wszystkie certyfikaty po semestrach nic nie daja, co najwyzej mozliwosc kontynuowania nauki na kolejnym semestrze np w innej placowce.

Liczy sie i tak tylko i wylacznie certyfikat, po egzaminie certyfikacyjnym, do ktorego mozesz przystapic juz chocby za miesiac, o ile beda wolne miejsca w tym terminie...

Kurs ma Cie tylko przygotowac do tego egzaminu, ale nie jest obowiazkowy. Mozesz rownie dobrze kupic sobie ksiazke, rilka routerow, switcha i w domowym zaciszu sam sie uczyc.

Znam nawet kilka osob ktore tak robily, bo kurs nie zawsze jest oplacalny. Ja place np 400zl/semestr, co daje 1600zl za caly kurs. W tej cenie to moze bym dostal router i switcha, ale na tym to bym juz rutingu dynamicznego nie pocwiczyl...

----------

